# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > مقایسه دانشگاه ها نسبت به یکدیگر >  دانشکده‌هاي فني دانشگاه تهران رتبه 123 دانشگاه‌هاي مهندسي جهان

## Parniya

پرديس  دانشکده‌هاي فني دانشگاه تهران در رتبه‌بندي پژوهشي دانشگاه ملي تايوان،  در صدر دانشگاه‌هاي صنعتي ايران و در رتبه 123 جهان قرار گرفت.
براساس  اعلام نظام رتبه‌بندي دانشگاه ملي تايوان، در رتبه‌بندي پژوهشي امسال اين  دانشگاه از دانشگاه‌هاي جهان، دانشگاه تهران در صدر دانشگاه‌هاي ايران و  پرديس دانشکده‌هاي فني با کسب رتبه 123 جهان، بالاتر از دانشگاه‌هاي  اميرکبير (129) و صنعتي شريف (148) قرار گرفت.در  رتبه‌بندي موضوعي نيز، مهندسي مکانيک پرديس رتبه 52، مهندسي شيمي پرديس  رتبه 77، مهندسي عمران پرديس رتبه 78 و مهندسي برق پرديس رتبه 197 جهان را  در اين رتبه‌بندي کسب کردند.نظام  رتبه‌بندي دانشگاه ملي تايوان، يک نظام رتبه‌بندي با معيارهاي مختلف است و  رتبه‌بندي اعلام‌شده، رتبه‌بندي پژوهشي امسال اين نظام است.
 کانون

----------

